# My large garage and some of my stash!!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, not really my garage, more like my work!

But here's a couple of pics from my garage and my stash of cleaning products!










Spent 3 hours doing all the door jambs on the RS2 today! Bloody fingers ache like buggery now!


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

You spent all that time and no pics of the door jambs  shame on you 

:lol:

Sat :thumb:


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

I presume that you like your Collinite, there's at least 5 tins of 915 on the left of the second shelf :doublesho


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

point blank said:


> I presume that you like your Collinite, there's at least 5 tins of 915 on the left of the second shelf :doublesho


Love the stuff! Might even add a 1 to my username!!!

2 tins are for customers. After I'd used it on their cars, they wanted a tin themselves!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Garage? Thats a warehouse  I wish I had space to work like that!

Somebody has been on a Collinite bender!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Garage? Thats a warehouse  I wish I had space to work like that!
> 
> Somebody has been on a Collinite bender!


even more space the other side!


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

That RS2 is pure sex!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh no ....... I'm missing my RS2 already. 

Do you think the wife will notice if I get another one?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> Oh no ....... I'm missing my RS2 already.
> 
> Do you think the wife will notice if I get another one?


I'm Sure She Won't :lol: 

I'd be missing it to, Rs2's are such awesome cars


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great looking garage there mate, with some good products on the shelves... The Audi looks


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice space to work in that, might be a daft question due to the amount of tins of the stuff, but did you wax the RS2 with the 915?
Our Golf is a similar colour (Jazz Blue) and needs a coat of wax and was just trying to decide which of my waxes to use on it  

Darren


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Lespaul said:


> Nice space to work in that, might be a daft question due to the amount of tins of the stuff, but did you wax the RS2 with the 915?
> Our Golf is a similar colour (Jazz Blue) and needs a coat of wax and was just trying to decide which of my waxes to use on it
> 
> Darren


915 for breakfast, dinner, tea and top coat on the RS2.
I've just redone the bonnet with Swissvax, but the Collinite does give it a superb lustre and a nice hard wearing finish.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

That's the bluest blue I've seen!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent collection and garage! i can only dream of a workshop like that!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

<------------ Jealous? You bet


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I want a garage like that. Hmmm, Wolverhampton eh? I'm on a course near there - Essington - all week in a couple of weeks and my car will be parked up outside the hotel for the duration......


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

well im sure the rs4 comforts u when you miss the rs2 dude!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, well there is that. 
I just had a real attachment to the RS2, it was the first really fast car I have owned (got 0-60 in 4.5s and a 13.3s 1/4 mile at GTI International a couple of year ago  ).
I am not sure if the RS4 is quite as quick as that yet, although it is still young and tight.
However the twisty stuff is where the RS4 really shines over the RS2 :driver:


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

thats not a garage thats heaven 

im not jealous 1 little bit (honest)


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

parish said:


> I want a garage like that. Hmmm, Wolverhampton eh? I'm on a course near there - Essington - all week in a couple of weeks and my car will be parked up outside the hotel for the duration......


Essington is only a gob spit away!!!:thumb: :wave:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovely size space mate! Loving the RS2 too


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> Yes, well there is that.
> I just had a real attachment to the RS2, it was the first really fast car I have owned (got 0-60 in 4.5s and a 13.3s 1/4 mile at GTI International a couple of year ago  ).
> I am not sure if the RS4 is quite as quick as that yet, although it is still young and tight.
> However the twisty stuff is where the RS4 really shines over the RS2 :driver:


lucky lucky boy^^^

im so jealous


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

More pics from the garage! Got a nice outside floodlit space for washing and takig pics after a hard days work!!!!!!!

Todays victim was a very low mileage Audi 90 Coupe!!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

12 Rings!!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Coupe looks absolutely mint. Wish I had that kinda space for my stuff!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Coupe looks absolutely mint. Wish I had that kinda space for my stuff!


It looked rather forlorn at 9am this morning!
I bought it last summer, as it only had 50k from new, 1 family owned and FSH! But needed a bit of PCing! Finally got round to doing it today! Spent 8 hours. Some of the worst swirl marks I have ever come across of the rear spoiler.  :buffer: :buffer: 
gave it a good wash using some Chemical guys stuff, then clayed the entire body. And it really did need it. Then some Poorboys 2.5, had to crack open the Poorboys 3.0 for the rear spoiler, some of the bonnet and a couple of areas on the roof. Then 2, then 1, then some Klasse sealant glaze and a top coat of 915.
The trim was treated with some CG new trim gel (excellent stuff!). Supaguard for the very clean interior fabric. Used Sonus interior spray for the dash area. 
Haven't done the wheels or inner arches yet. Did the engine bay about 3 months ago and that still looks fresh (mind you, it's only done 10 miles since then!!)
I'll do them when I'm back at work on Monday!

Got a Maserati to do tomorrow!:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

All those cars are awesome  

The coupe looks to be in a time warp


----------

